
Making Open Data Work for Open Source Software - struct
https://medium.com/@sentimentron/making-open-data-work-for-open-source-software-b5151dd03f3f#.mkfjqg4va
======
mangecoeur
It's telling that big companies like google, facebook, microsoft are now open
sourcing their machine learning frameworks - these things represent
considerable investments in money and brain-power, so why make it available to
potential competitors for free? Answer: because these frameworks are worthless
without data to work from, and that's where the companies now hold their
advantage and value.

I would love to see some open data foundation to work on this kind of thing,
and maybe some kind of github-for-data too. Come to think of it, starting with
some kind of git-for-data would be good start.

------
tacos
Smart people think that being smart is the most important character trait
(frankly it's not in the top 5) and coders think code is the most important
thing. Meanwhile artists, musicians, photographers and writers continue to be
marginalized and mined by technologists and tech/media companies for big ad
dollars but little cultural benefit.

I always felt torn between the various open source sects, but Creative Commons
always felt right, more inclusive and opt-in, and somehow more important.
Perhaps that's my artistic bias. Or maybe I just saw the future while everyone
was worried about open source PDF viewers and reverse-engineering the latest
half-broken audio/video codec.

It's the music, the photos, the papers, the art that matters. I abhor the word
"content" but by all means lump in "data" if that helps move things forward.

[https://creativecommons.org/about/history/](https://creativecommons.org/about/history/)

------
nissimk
Block chains are one solution to this problem. They are open source data
repositories. Currently, most block chain data is transactional in nature,
covering transfers of currency from one account to another. As more
distributed applications emerge that depend on block chain technology this may
give rise to additional data sets.

------
PaulHoule
If you want that to happen you ought to take some of the money you make
programming operating systems and put it to work.

